# Flourish Root Tabs



## es31710 (Nov 27, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck with these if not I am just going to make a DIY Co2 for my 10 gallon.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi es31710,

I have used Seachem Flourish Root tabs for about 4 years. They work very well for any plants that are heavy root feeders such as Crypts, Swords, and my Blyxa seems to like it as well. For stem plants I prefer to add my ferts through the water column. DIY CO2 will also enhance your growth. This was one of my first attempts with DIY CO2 and Flourish Comprehensive and Flourish Tabs.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

I use them in my 29g with DIY CO2 that has a bit of Eco Complete with normal gravel on top and I would recommend them. They have worked well for me with some of the plants Seattle_Aquarist mentioned.

I do find my Amazon sword needs them more often than stated on package.


----------



## es31710 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok I think I will start with the root tabs see how it works. Has anyone used flourish?


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Ferts won't replace CO2 though. Depending on your plants you may need both.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

As DishyFishy stated do use CO2 in some form as well. 

I've been using Flourish Comprehensive alongside the tabs and it is good. I recently got the NPK line from Seachem as well. The Comprehensive is micros, so you may need some macros as well.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Seachem Flourish Comprehensive does contain some macros (nitrogen, potassium, and phosphorus).


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seachem Flourish Comprehensive does contain some macros (nitrogen, potassium, and phosphorus).


True, I should have been more specific. I was running into a bad potassium deficiency so decided to get the whole NPK line. So it may be a good idea to have some of those on hand in case of deficiencies, as I had to order mine since no LFS has the whole line.


----------

